# A picture is worth a 1,000 words ,,,,,



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)




----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Holy sh*t.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice fish george. Gonna make someone real happy.

I wanted to ask you about those rhoms that you had in the same tank though. You posted a pic of them a few days ago on pfish. I wanted to know how long those big boys were in the same tank togeter?

~Dj


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats one nice big ass rhom george
dixon


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

By the way, how much do you usually sell these guys for?

~Dj


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Very nice looking Rhom but, it looks dead. How much for the dead Rhom?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man.. hope you'll have some monsters in the near future. Looking for a tank right now to house a 13"+


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

cha ching


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Love to have that rhom in my living room.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very beautiful and demonlike.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

he looks very dark from the picture, is he really dark or is the picture deceiving? how much is he?
wes


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

garygny said:


> Very nice looking Rhom but, it looks dead. How much for the dead Rhom?


 It isn't dead. It was just taken out to be measured. Very nice fish George. How much are you selling that baby for?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would like to know how much that prize Rhom would be plus shipping cost


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice FISH WOW....
I wonder if i can fit that in a 5 gallon







... KiddN (as if you thought I was serious)


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn i need a fish like that now only if i had like $900 to spend on a fish lol.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I do


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well then why don't you just get on the bus and get it.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Croz said:


> well then why don't you just get on the bus and get it.


Cause I dont like taking buses. If you said GreyHound.. now that would've been different.

BUt hopefully Ill get to meet George sometime before the yrs over when I go over to the other side of the Coast to check out SharkAquarium and the other badass LFS that sells Ps in the EastCoast.







Place an order while Im there, too.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Croz said:


> damn i need a fish like that now only if i had like $900 to spend on a fish lol.


it's worth every penny and more!
wes


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

That is a sweet Rhom George


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Those 12" black rhoms have been together 3 weeks.

This guy is VERY black. He was very stressed out, and I hope it was his DEATH colors. Actually, just before they die, they usually get very pale......

g


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats pale???







Wonder how darker he looks in his normal looking color when in a happy aquarium.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great one...where did you get those monsters?, i mean what country...!

How much is it?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Man.. hope you'll have some monsters in the near future. Looking for a tank right now to house a 13"+


 Al,

13" rhom? Thought you went to Vegas for Pygo's.

Arnold


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Man.. hope you'll have some monsters in the near future. Looking for a tank right now to house a 13"+
> ...


 Man, my trip to Vegas was a disaster.. Rental car reservation got cancelled accidently by company (couldnt get us a replacment), begged gf and ended up using her Benz.. which got a flat tire down in Bakersfield (200 miles fr SF). She was pissed man.. Never made it to Vegas









So now, I want to sell my Rhom and tank.. get a 200 gal+ to put all my HUGE Pygos (you will be visited by me if all goes well) and put a monster Rhom in my 125 gal


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

NICE RHOM


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice........


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Man, my trip to Vegas was a disaster.. Rental car reservation got cancelled accidently by company (couldnt get us a replacment), begged gf and ended up using her Benz.. which got a flat tire down in Bakersfield (200 miles fr SF). She was pissed man.. Never made it to Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Al,

Sorry to hear the bad news...... As always theres a reason why things happen.

Just hope you guys get your caribes soon. Im also waiting for mine. Its not a big deal for me since I already have a few but you guys must be excieted. Did you buy a special tank for these guys or are you going to place them in with the shoal of natts?

Arnold


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> These guys are 12"+. The smallest one is taking a bit of grief, and he will have to be removed before long. But they are eatting well (not each other !), and I wanted to try it. I will add a couple more when I get a chance. They do much better in the large tank, even if their fins get a bit tattered.
> 
> I also have 6-8" spilo's together, and 6" manuelli (in a 40 gallon tank), and they are unbelieveably peaceful.
> 
> I think tomorrow I will be adding a 16"+ guy to see what happens.... that is unless someone buys it first


Then this is not the fish you have measured? I'm a bit confused on which of those fishes in the predatory fish page is this 15 inch fish George. Or is this one a different one?

Nice fish though.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Just hope you guys get your caribes soon. Im also waiting for mine. Its not a big deal for me since I already have a few but you guys must be excieted. Did you buy a special tank for these guys or are you going to place them in with the shoal of natts?
> 
> Arnold


 I hope so too. We were the very first to send out payments a month ago, and still havent received. Seems like our order has been getting pushed back further and further, while everyone else has been advertising theirs.









Im gonna shoal em in with my 3 bigger RBs. Hoppefully all goes well.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I hope so too. We were the very first to send out payments a month ago, and still havent received. Seems like our order has been getting pushed back further and further, while everyone else has been advertising theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Holy sh*t batman


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Different fish, Frank.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

why is it that fish shops can keep fish together that fish keepers cannot, George has several Rhoms together but we couldnt do it, and then he has a big spilo with big ternetzi and we couldnt probabl either.

I am gonna lie to my fish and tell them they are on display for sale, and see what happens


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice looking fish. I'd like to see a nice pic of him in a tank.

How much $$$??


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

damn george...

nce fish man!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy shiz, that's one menacing looking fish








Very sweet!!!

*_Moved to Piranha Pictures and Videos_*


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Maybe it is because they want to look good and behave so they will be purchased and go home with someone who will give them a larger tank, and more space,,,,,,,, AND THEY CAN THEN BEAT SOME ASS !!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is some fish


----------

